# tissot with eta 2836 or valjoux 7750



## ristov (Dec 4, 2007)

hi all,
so far, I've had experience with quartz watches only, but I'm now considering Tissot automatic watches, especially PRS516 auto non-chrono version (has eta 2836 movement inside) and PRC100 auto chrono (valjoux 7750).
What is the expected accuracy of these movements, is valjoux 7750 generally much more precise than 2836? As for the dial layout, I like prc100 auto chrono a bit more -- but it is also much more expensive and larger (15mm thickness sounds a lot to me, since I have a rather small wrist). So although I'd like to have a chronograph, the size and pricing speak for prs516 
I'd like to hear any comments (positive or negative) from the owners of these watches -- about accuracy, size (is prc100 comfortable for small wrist), or other issues.
br,
risto


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got the PRS-516 non-chrono and it is one of my favorite watches. I've always loved its design and it is one of Tissot's most popular models.









Photo by Aaron Schepler

As far as accuracy, I don't really pay much attention since I rotate my watches. They run down between wearings and I set them the day they go on my wrist. I suppose it is accurate to within a few seconds a day.

You might want to scan through the "accuracy" thread at the top of the threads page and see what other members report on their Tissot movements.


----------



## ristov (Dec 4, 2007)

leewmeister said:


> I've got the PRS-516 non-chrono and it is one of my favorite watches. I've always loved its design and it is one of Tissot's most popular models.
> 
> Thanks for the prompt answer  I agree that PRS-516 is one of the best designs of Tissot, I liked it from the first sight.
> Just out of curiosity -- does PRS-516 change both day and date instantly around midnight, or do day and/or date change slowly during several hours?
> ...


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Day and date both change with a quick, satisfying snap at midnight. Also, you can set the day to be displayed either with or without the numerical day of the week (1 Mon, 2 Tue, 3 Wed,...).


----------



## ristov (Dec 4, 2007)

leewmeister said:


> Day and date both change with a quick, satisfying snap at midnight. Also, you can set the day to be displayed either with or without the numerical day of the week (1 Mon, 2 Tue, 3 Wed,...).


excellent -- my father used to have a USSR-made Poljot ("flight" in English) at the end of 70s that changed the day and date instantly, and I really liked it 
br,
risto


----------



## ohaas (Dec 30, 2007)

ristov said:


> I'd like to hear any comments (positive or negative) from the owners of these watches -- about accuracy, size (is prc100 comfortable for small wrist), or other issues.
> br,
> risto


Hi,
I own a Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono Automatic, which has an ETA 2836-2 inside. The accuracy I get is around -2sec/day. It is a mean and the instant accuracy depends on the temperature (the faster the colder) and whether the chrono is running or not (faster if running).
Bye
Oliver


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

actually, all Hamilton and Tissot chronos have traditionally only used the 7750. the 2836 movement is traditionally only used in time and day and/or date watches with these companies. 

the 7750 and 2836 are the same when it comes to accuracy in the sense that it just depends. both can be extremely accurate if regulated well. both will usually come from the factory gaining anywhere from a couple seconds per day to 10 or 15. and there are other issues that affect accuracy like temperature and position. but the bottom line is they are equal in terms of accuracy. there is nothing better about the 7750 as far as that goes. the reason the 7750-based watches are more expensive is that they are chronograph movements - more complex. they are typically bigger watches as well since the movement is bigger. they are definitely thicker.

in my experience the 2836 day and date change is instant, both switching at the same time, and usually happens within a few minutes of midnight. the 7750 day and date change is a bit more gradual. one will switch over at, say, 12:15 and the other will switch over at, say, 1. varies slightly from one watch to another.


----------



## trex (Jan 4, 2007)

I've had my PRS516 for a little over a year. It gains exactly 15 seconds per day. I find it very comfortable to wear.


----------



## russturner (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry to be a pain, I am new to watches... I have bought a Tissot PRS 516 Automatic with a ETA 2836-2 movement. My question is we a work are discussing how it works.... I understand it is automatic and their is no battery, but it has as 40 hour power reserve?, is this achieved via a capacitor (electric storage) or a main spring storage? I have looked at a various parts diagram but cannot seem to see a capacitor..... ????


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

russturner said:


> Sorry to be a pain, I am new to watches... I have bought a Tissot PRS 516 Automatic with a ETA 2836-2 movement. My question is we a work are discussing how it works.... I understand it is automatic and their is no battery, but it has as 40 hour power reserve?, is this achieved via a capacitor (electric storage) or a main spring storage? I have looked at a various parts diagram but cannot seem to see a capacitor..... ????


Not the exact same movement, but this is the general idea:


----------



## russturner (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you for that vid... That looks very similar to mine your right. It all looks very mechanical, without a capacitor (battery). Would you think the 40 hour power reserve is a held in a spring then..?


----------



## Tal36 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have the PRS516 with the ETA2836...it is a great watch...great sport watch with a tremendous work horse movement!


----------



## russturner (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes I am really really pleased. Just wondering how it works. PS how accurate is yours, I seem to be losing about 8-9 seconds a day...


----------



## russturner (Sep 5, 2014)

I wrote to Tissot and have just received this.

Thank you for contacting Tissot UK and for your recent purchase.

To answer your question:
_This particular watch is mechanical self-winding so it is __wound by an internal rotor which responds to wrist movements so no __capacitor.__ When this watch is fully wound it should have a power reserve of around 42 hours. Since the watch's self-winding mechanism is directly linked to the wearer's activity, 10 to 12 hours' wear should be sufficient to generate a power reserve of 20 hours or more, which ensures that the watch will continue to run throughout the night. If a watch has not been worn for several days and its power reserve has thus run low, we recommend you wind the watch manually for around 15 rotations of the crown (clockwise) to ensure the best possible rate from the outset._


----------

